# iOS 5 la semaine prochaine?



## stéphane83 (1 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
En général la sortie d'un iOS 5 se fait le jour de l' Event Apple ?
Le prochain étant prévu le 4 octobre peut on espérer la sortie d' iOS 5 pour cette date?


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

On ne peut pas savoir quand l'iOS 5 va sortir malheureusement.
Ce dont on est (à peu près) sur, c'est que la sortie est imminente, mais les dernières rumeurs parlent plutôt d'une présentation le 4/09 pour une sortie le 10/09.

Après, rien n'est impossible et donc Apple peut nous surprendre en rendant disponible cette nouvelle monture dès mardi.

Il n'y a plus que quelques jours à attendre.


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Octobre 2011)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> On ne peut pas savoir quand l'iOS 5 va sortir malheureusement.
> Ce dont on est (à peu près) sur, c'est que la sortie est imminente, mais les dernières rumeurs parlent plutôt d'une présentation le 4/09 pour une sortie le 10/09.
> 
> Après, rien n'est impossible et donc Apple peut nous surprendre en rendant disponible cette nouvelle monture dès mardi.
> ...



Oui, merci!


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est donc le 12/10.


----------



## stéphane83 (5 Octobre 2011)

Yes or course!


----------

